# America - Keep Out



## LShooter (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

The title implies a social statement, but there is none in the image. I see some implication of stars and stripes in the background, but the image's strength does not match the title.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, I agree. Maybe you should have tried to crop it a bit more. And then you should add some vignette


----------



## .SimO. (Jul 3, 2012)

I would have personally sprayed each bar on that gate, red, white & blue.  The green gate overpowers the flag in the background. Maybe focus in on the flag and blur everything else out.  Interesting though.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> The title implies a social statement, but there is none in the image. I see some implication of stars and stripes in the background, but the image's strength does not match the title.



I agree. 

Also, the upbeat and cheerful script in your signature seems out of place on a heavy social-political image (although this image isn't quite hitting that weight).


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 3, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > The title implies a social statement, but there is none in the image. I see some implication of stars and stripes in the background, but the image's strength does not match the title.
> ...



in all reality though, how  many people here change their signature line every time they post a different type of photo?


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 3, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



Right. The point I failed to include is that a mood-neutral signature is the best choice. It would be better in this case, and suitable for different types of photos.


----------



## LShooter (Jul 4, 2012)

Interesting views and opinions. If I had titled it "No Trespassing" I don't think anyone would have even noticed the American colors beyond the fence. Also, my signature is my signature and I'm not going to change it for the mood of the photo, though I think it's an interesting point. In a real print there would be no signature anyhow.


----------



## davisphotos (Jul 4, 2012)

I do like the mismatch of the nice well maintained fence and the wire tied ugly sign. The flag could definitely be more prominent, or maybe one of those little flags jammed in the wire tie next to the sign. Although of course then it wouldn't be a found image.


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah but of all the countries I've been to, US is the only one that has signs like that.

Other places just talk about their adorable puppies that you may encounter should you enter uninvited.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 4, 2012)

Frankly I didn't even notice the flag in the background until someone pointed it out. The over saturation of the no trespassing sign draws too much weight in the photograph. It's hard to see past it. To me, it just looked like you walked past the sign on the street and snapped the shutter without even stopping to get a better angle or compose the shot. That is of course just my opinion.


----------



## LShooter (Jul 4, 2012)

It's composed exactly how I intented it to be. I live in south Texas where people try to cross the border all the time. They see large gates, guards, fences, etc. which are promiment, while in the distance, is the land of opportunity; blurred, distant, and out of reach.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 4, 2012)

LShooter said:
			
		

> It's composed exactly how I intented it to be. I live in south Texas where people try to cross the border all the time. They see large gates, guards, fences, etc. which are promiment, while in the distance, is the land of opportunity; blurred, distant, and out of reach.



I am not saying you didn't compose it how you wanted to. Not at all. I am just saying how it looked to me as a viewer. That's all. No biggie


----------



## unpopular (Jul 4, 2012)

There is a myth that simply because the composition was intentional, must mean that it's effective. Just because you intended that the flag be obscured does not mean that the message is clearly represented.

Having the flag obscured is fine, but not to the extent that it is practically invisible. At which point, all the audience sees is a normal fence with a normal no trespassing sign. We see it all the time without any significance towered any socio-political issue or problem.

Then again perhaps the flag ought not be obscured. Even if the _benefits_ are "blurred, distant and unobtainable", what the United States _represents _is very clear in the minds of hopeful immigrants.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 4, 2012)

btw, "no trespassing" doesn't mean "keep out".  So the sign does not even fit the title.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, since the sign is on one side of the fence, and the stars and stripes are on the "inside" of this fence, wouldn't it be "America-- Stay In"??


----------



## Fred Berg (Jul 4, 2012)

This photo seems to have touched a nerve. Pretty effective.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 4, 2012)

yeah. the poor execution and vague concept nerve.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't think it has touched a nerve...I think its just a snapshot that's trying to be portrayed as a photograph.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 4, 2012)

Fred Berg said:


> This photo seems to have touched a nerve. Pretty effective.


Not very effective at all, if the nerve touched wasn't the message trying to be conveyed.

In that regard, it is a failure. Such is life. Not every image is a winner. :roll:


----------



## KmH (Jul 4, 2012)

LShooter said:


> Also, my signature is my signature and I'm not going to change it for the mood of the photo, though I think it's an interesting point.


No doubt.
However, it doesn't need to be so large as to be intrusive.

Plus, there is a lot more to CMI than just adding a copyright statement/signature that can be easily edited out.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 4, 2012)

LShooter said:


> It's composed exactly how I intented it to be. I live in south Texas where people try to cross the border all the time. They see large gates, guards, fences, etc. which are promiment, while in the distance, is the land of opportunity; blurred, distant, and out of reach.




After reading this, I understand what you were going for.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 4, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> No doubt.
> However, it doesn't need to be so large as to be intrusive.



To be fair, there or plenty of signatures that are equipment lists a mile long. I dont think his signature is any more intrusive than those are, and none of them bother me at all. I think its easy enough to seperate someones signature from the rest of their post.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 4, 2012)

May be my craptop but looks like clarity or sharpness is over-cooked, and my eyes are drawn to that humungeeeeous watermark


----------



## Fred Berg (Jul 4, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Fred Berg said:
> 
> 
> > This photo seems to have touched a nerve. Pretty effective.
> ...



Be that as it may, it has certainly made people think. Whether they are thinking of ways of pulling the image apart in a form of decontructionism, or about the inner message, which certaily seems to be a long way from...

Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!

...on this 4th day of July is another matter however.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 4, 2012)

I lived in Texas for many years....there are certainly better opportunities for such a statement to be made.  I like where you are going with it, and having lived there, I know you can do better.  ;-)


----------



## .SimO. (Jul 5, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> I lived in Texas for many years....there are certainly better opportunities for such a statement to be made.  I like where you are going with it, and having lived there, I know you can do better.  ;-)



San Antonio definitely has more to offer than that.  Hell, at least head over to Lackland or BAMC since there will be legitimate signs there, lol.


----------

